# Coding a Diagnosis from the Past Surgical and Medical History



## NESmith (Mar 30, 2012)

Please help. I have never heard this before, but I am being told you can code a diagnosis from the Past Surgical and Medical History even though it is not address in the documentation. I was told that this information is in the ICD-9 Guidelines for Coding and Reporting and I am not able to find this information. If I am missing something or if someone can help me find this information I would be soooooo grateful.

As always Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 30, 2012)

*If it affects the current treatment*

I don't have the guidelines in front of me right now, so I can't quote them, but they do allow for these if one of these conditions does affect the treatment of the current condition.  Such as if the patient is taking HTN meds and th treatment of the condition for which the patient is presenting is affected by these meds, i.e. if a different med or procedure has to be considered because of interaction with the HTN med.

Hope that makes sense.


----------

